# Good online store to buy European Electrical parts



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFElectrician said:


> I need a good online store to look up European Electrical parts to plan out a project. Anything will help out! Thanks!



How about this.

http://www.suncoastelectrical.com/


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.cef.co.uk/


This company has branches along the East Coast USA. Should be able to help.

Frank


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

That was a good one for the other stuff I needed to find, but I'm having trouble trying to find type F outlets. I'm in Afghanistan trying to plan some jobs for the Afghan Army, and it's just hard to find this stuff! If you anyone knows of like a grainger for European parts that would be great!


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Shucko outlets are common in Europe so any wholesaler should be able to get them for you. If you want to internet buy you can try Farnell Electronics for international Components. They also have braches throughout Europe and the Middle East and Asia. Google them to get info.

Frank


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

That is great help!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The Type F powerpoints are very common in France so you should have not have issue find them I know UK and few other countries used them as well so any Electrical supply centre in European area will have this on stock but stateside it may be limited but few can get it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help I should be able to finish my project now!


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

Quick question, if I have a 55mm height and width outlet I would need to get a 55m mounting boxes? Here is the outlet I'm looking at:
http://onecall.farnell.com/berker/09-4185-25-02/socket-schuko-eu-white/dp/1634568


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AFElectrician said:


> Quick question, if I have a 55mm height and width outlet I would need to get a 55m mounting boxes? Here is the outlet I'm looking at:
> http://onecall.farnell.com/berker/09-4185-25-02/socket-schuko-eu-white/dp/1634568


 
Oui the 55 mm is single gang or single socket while 110mm is two gang or twinner socket.

And just be aware with the depth of the box as well there are few verison on market.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

Now I'm trying to find the box and I look at the H,W, and D for the outlet now. The Switch I'm looking at right now: http://onecall.farnell.com/pro-elec/201/light-switch-1gang-1way/dp/1286509

Can I use a box that is 40mm in-depth for a switch that is 50mm in-depth? I thinking no, but I haven't had to order alot of this stuff, because on my first deployment I was the guy installing all. I'm trying to learn about European electrical parts with the different measurements.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The 16mm box is common with power socket { receptale } and some switches and also used as junction point and for 32 mm that is common for switches and some power sockets and few case have to use 40mm verison but anything deeper than 50mm is pretty much electrical supply or advance order item.

The switch and powerpoint are simauir pattern so they can interchange however just pay attetion to which device you plan to use in there.

And check with UK or mainland European regulations there may other restriction on some specfic items so if not sure just holler one of us will help you on that matter.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

Let me send you my parts list and if you could look it over for me just to see if eveything is flows with European Standards.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AFElectrician said:


> Let me send you my parts list and if you could look it over for me just to see if eveything is flows with European Standards.


Ok I will look foward to see it. so Myself or one of the UK guys will assist you on the listing to see which area it will allowed.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

I sent you my list of parts. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## sxpert (Jun 17, 2011)

frank said:


> http://www.cef.co.uk/
> 
> 
> This company has branches along the East Coast USA. Should be able to help.
> ...


funny. this same company is known as "Comptoir Electrique Français" around here :whistling2:


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe it a multi national company like so many others!


----------



## AFElectrician (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone have any other sites that I could use?


----------

